# Ageism towards kids...



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd let off some steam, so forgive me if the post is a bit "angry"
I am sick and tired of people ignoring me simply because I am 11 years old. I'm happy to say that this doesnt usually happen on this forum, and people are quite pleasant and accept and listen to my opinions and advice, but on other forums ect I've encountered some extremely annoying people. On some forum thingy some guy (about 25 yrs old or so) was asking on the care of pink tongues so, since I keep them, I gave him advice on setup ect. His reply was something along the lines of "Thanks kid but I'd like some imput from some grownups, thanks". I was fuming. This is just one example, I have many more that could fill a whole thread.
Anyway, just letting off some steam. I'm interested on hearing peoples thoughts about this, does age really give a gauge of experience or knowledge? Please keep the replies calm and civilized, I dont want this thread closed or removed due to some outrageous replies.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 29, 2011)

Happened to me a whole lot.


----------



## Defective (Jun 29, 2011)

forums with members like that on their aren't worth the time spent! you're one of the more mature 11yr olds i've come across, don't let people like that get you mad, they're just jealous because they got the correct reply from someone younger and probably more experienced then themselves. 

you know that you're pinons and views well respected on here


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 29, 2011)

I teach kids who are your age, so I think my answer would be a little bias, it's my job to listen and respect to kids aged from 11-18.

It would be stupid and naive for anyone to think that just because someone is a lot younger than them, they would lack knowledge and experience in certain areas. 

I mean... my 5 year old kid knows WAY more about Ben 10 than I do... (obviously not comparing you to my 5yo, but you get the idea...)

I once taught a kid who was 11, and an absolute genius on Adobe Photoshop, I teach it to year 12 students and he knew far more about the capabilities of the program than I did.. (certainly put me in my place!)


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 29, 2011)

As an older guy I can understand where he is coming from. But it doesn't give him the right to denigrate you because he thinks your too young to give good advice, whether that comes from experience or is being passed along from another source.

I'd say it was a case of sour grapes at being told what to do by someone younger than himself. I'd like to think if that happened to me I'd have the good grace to take the advice no matter where it came from even though I might not like to acknowledge that someone younger than myself knows more than I do. I am sure that happens a lot these days.


----------



## bulionz (Jun 29, 2011)

lol same age , same name  different sex , just saying


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 29, 2011)

Happens to me too but from what I have read of your posts snakeluver you really do sound intelligent to me anyway Don't let the old fuddie duddies get to you lol Woah lots of ppl posted similar things to what I ment while I was posting Thumbs up for snakeluver


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Well if someone came along and asked for advice.

you've been keeping them say a year and give you're advice and someone who's older and been keeping them a lot longer gives some different advice, who would you believe?

No offence intended towards you at all, but it happens. Has happened to me a fair bit when I was younger. Just the way it is sadly. Not saying advice you give is wrong or anything but it's just the mentality of people, they tend to believe those who have been doing this for a lot longer.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 29, 2011)

shoosh alex.
.......you're 11


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I like to think I dont come across as some annoying kid, although looking at my posts from when I first joined I do cringe... :|


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm 23 about to become a dad (mightn't seem young to you but I don't feel much older than 11) and I still get called young fella, or youngun.Don't stress guys it seems that unless your thirty+ your expirance is invalid.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 29, 2011)

It happens to me too... because I am 24 and look about 16 (as I am told) people look at me funny when I try and give advice on their kids (like, teething, coughs, high temps etc)... I have had dirty looks from new mothers and some have said something along the lines of "what would you know". Little do they know I am a mother myself... go figure.


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 29, 2011)

You may be young, but it doesn't mean you lack knowledge. If you didn't put you age up, people would have no idea of your age, as you do come across as mature. Just don't worry about people like that, too bad for them if they don't want to take advise from those with experience.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 29, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> If you didn't put you age up, people would have no idea of your age, as you do come across as mature.



exactly


----------



## Renenet (Jun 29, 2011)

Snakeluvver, 

I haven't read any of your posts from when you first joined, but we all have to start somewhere. I reckon I'd cringe at some of mine!

When I first joined I don't think you had your age on your posts and I had no idea you were 11. Your posts are very mature and I admire how good you are at identifying reptiles in the ID threads. If I ever ask for advice on something you can answer, go right ahead. 

As Lambert says, maybe your time isn't worth spending in places where you get a lot of negativity.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Thanks guys, I like to think I dont come across as some annoying kid, although looking at my posts from when I first joined I do cringe... :|


I don't think you'll cringe as much as the young member that was kind enough to list 'THE TOP TEN DEDLIAST SNAKES!!' etc. etc. with pics included and then get it wrong, ahhh memories........


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/names-145123/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/second-one-145329/

And by far the most horribly cringe worthy.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/die-sticky-tape-146106/
If there was a way to erase that thread from history, my god I would.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow....don't feel bad but...wow


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 29, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> If you didn't put you age up, people would have no idea of your age,



I dont generally make a point of looking at peoples ages unless I read something that doesn't make sense, then i'll double check and see if its a 'young un' and then I'll try and think where the punctuation should go LOL,

Seriously though, there is such a thing as 'agism' and it works both ways, the are a lot of people who are under 20ish who think anyone over 40 should be in a nursing home because they have no knowledge of anything technological that has happened in the last 20yrs, 

there are pros and cons to being either end of the age debate, as far as i'm concerned I dont care how long you've been on earth. if you* know your subject, or are contributing a valid opinion, then i'll listen. if you're trying to play smoke and mirrors then nick off I have better things to do.

*this is a generic 'You' and not aimed at any particular individual


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 29, 2011)

shut up Snakeluver and go back to watching Ben 10........hahahahahaha........i remember when i was young....i mean younger when old people would ignore me even though i knew more......just the way some people are. But on the upside most young people think they know a lot more than what they do only to grow up and look back to realise how little they really knew...


----------



## nathancl (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember being banned from this site when I was young because I corrected someones ID on a lizard and they turned around and basically said they knew better than I did because they were older than me so I told them where to go in far less words.

It happens constantly, there is a type of person usually a middle aged male who has a problem with taking advice/information from someone who is younger because they feel as though they know better. imo.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry guys but I'd prefer if there were no stars in this thread - no swearing. And justplainnuts, ben 10 isn't on until Friday  lol jks I have no idea.


----------



## Colin (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Thanks guys, I like to think I dont come across as some annoying kid, although looking at my posts from when I first joined I do cringe... :|



:lol: I remember those posts too alex.. but your posts really improved and you have posted some really good comments and great information on this forum thats set out in a logical and intelligent way.. Its impressed me and I've told you so too.. I also remember several times when other members have complimented you on them as well. 

so don't let it get you down or discourage you.. I think your doing fine mate.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh god, you just HAD to "like" the sticky tape post Colin! :lol:


----------



## Colin (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/names-145123/
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/second-one-145329/
> 
> And by far the most horribly cringe worthy.
> ...



I just read that whole thread (even the deleted comments) what do you mean erase it from history??? I'm thinking of re-naming it to "Die Sticky Tape Die!!!" and making it a "sticky"


----------



## Em1986 (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/names-145123/
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/second-one-145329/
> 
> And by far the most horribly cringe worthy.
> ...



I just read the thread and i must say that you were/are very brave at your age to stay on here. 
My first post on here was met by a not so nice person and i have been extremely wary of what i write here and ask because of this (i'm 25 by the way) so i think it's great that you have stuck around for nealry a year now.
As for advice from what i have seen (not much) you are quite mature and at least try to help people with the information and experience you have. 
If it was me i wouldn't care where the advice or info came from and as long as it was right i wouldn't care about the person's age 
I think that experience and knowledge should come before age but sadly not everyone sees things that way, i guess that's how things are.
Keep being brave, keep posting what you know, and keep asking your questions


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

What the hell are you doing up at this hour young man??? ;p As I mentioned yesterday your one to keep an eye out for in yrs to come. Your way ahead of your age imo. Keep up the good work Alex don't let the buggers drag you down


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What the hell are you doing up at this hour young man??? ;p As I mentioned yesterday your one to keep an eye out for in yrs to come. Your way ahead of your age imo. Keep up the good work Alex don't let the buggers drag you down


 You read my mind Smithers!!! Snakeluvver, Smithers is right. You are way to smart for your own good- there have been times I thought you werent really 11 because you put most of us "oldies" to shame ! You are an extremely smart young man, and i hope you never feel the need to "dumb" yourself down for anyone!


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 30, 2011)

mate some people just want advice from more experienced people, don't take it as a bad thing, i 1 were wanting a reptile that i knew nothing about id want an answer from a adult who has alot more experience, alot of people are like that mate there just want advice from people who have done it for years


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> And by far the most horribly cringe worthy.
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/die-sticky-tape-146106/
> If there was a way to erase that thread from history, my god I would.


Lucky I hadn't just had a sip of my coffee when I read that, that was so great, lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Reptile_Lover said:


> mate some people just want advice from more experienced people, don't take it as a bad thing, i 1 were wanting a reptile that i knew nothing about id want an answer from a adult who has alot more experience, alot of people are like that mate there just want advice from people who have done it for years



When I first joined APS i was amazed at the amount of "kids" on here with mountains of knowledge! Mind you- a 2 yr old prob knows more about reps than I do!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> ....On some forum thingy some guy (about 25 yrs old or so) was asking on the care of pink tongues so, since I keep them, I gave him advice on setup ect. His reply was something along the lines of "Thanks kid but I'd like some imput from some grownups, thanks". I was fuming. This is just one example, I have many more that could fill a whole thread. ....


I am not the least bit surprised that the gentleman responded in the manner in which he did – at least he was polite. The reality is that the life experiences of the average 11 year old are quite limited and are extremely unlikely to include an in-depth understanding of any animal husbandry, let alone reptiles. Age also limits the potential for experience, which is something we all seek in looking for answers to that which we know little or nothing about.

Snakeluvver, you clearly have well above average ability for your age to learn and to apply that learning. Your knowledge, understanding and, albeit limited, experience with reptiles is clearly exceptional for your age. People simply do not expect it and so those that do not know you are naturally wary. Most of them don’t possess enough knowledge of their own to recognise the worth and value in the advice you give them. So expect to continue to be discriminated against on the basis of age on other forums. Or just delete your age from them.

I will add at this point that you demonstrate another characteristic very seldom seen in those your age – you are discerning. Keep it going – you are doing great!

Blue


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> When I first joined APS i was amazed at the amount of "kids" on here with mountains of knowledge! Mind you- a 2 yr old prob knows more about reps than I do!


i'm not saying there don't know nothing but say someone 25 came onto hear, didn't know anyone or what there knew, then asked for some advice and a kid answered not knowing how much he knew he would most likely want advice from someone with alot more experience, yes snake lover knows alot for his age, he knows alot more then me that for sure, but when i started on hear i would have wanted advice from older people, but now as i know he knows a bit i would listen alot more, so i spose its not more about the age but the people not knowing them to take the advice, tho the older you are the more experience you have tho not always right of corse


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

as always Bluetongue 1 you have responded so eloquently and factually.



Reptile_Lover said:


> i'm not saying there don't know nothing but say someone 25 came onto hear, didn't know anyone or what there knew, then asked for some advice and a kid answered not knowing how much he knew he would most likely want advice from someone with alot more experience, yes snake lover knows alot for his age, he knows alot more then me that for sure, but when i started on hear i would have wanted advice from older people, but now as i know he knows a bit i would listen alot more, so i spose its not more about the age but the people not knowing them to take the advice, tho the older you are the more experience you have tho not always right of corse



I am 32, and I am one of those people that came onto here without an ounce of knowledge and to a certain point yeah, i did feel a bit "your only 11, 16 whatever" but i was just grateful for knowledgeable people and to me it didnt matter whether they were 11 or 211, they knew more than me. I think that when I was a kid only "freaks" had reps, inverts etc as pets and now nearly every kid has something along these lines, so chances are they do know more about husbandry etc than I personally do. In saying this I do not wish to take away from all the years that the "oldies" have spent gaining knowledge, and first hand experience, which only comes with years spent in the hobby. 

This has nothing to do with age though, just how many years you have been interested in/caring for etc, a 12 yr old that has been interested in reps since he was 2 has just as much experience as a 22 yr old who has been into them since he was 12. either way its still 10yrs....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thankyou but I must blame my appalling typing skills somewhat. If I did not have to compose my posts in Word first, I am sure they would not be as coherent or correct.

I should also say that some people gain more out of an equivalent keeping experience than others.

Your post reminded of the old definition of an expert… Anybody that knows more on the subject than you do!

There is a more modern version… “x” is used to represent an unknown quantity. A “spurt” occurs when you put a drip under pressure. So an ‘expert’ is “an unknown drip under pressure!”

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## saximus (Jun 30, 2011)

SL my brother is your age (and, strangely enough, named Alex) and I'm constantly surprised at the level of intelligent conversation I can have with him. I don't think it's deliberate (although the guy you're talking about sounds a bit nasty) I think people just don't expect it. Like plenty of people have already said, don't let it bother you. You'll meet plenty of jerks in the real world so just take this as an opportunity to practice ignoring them


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'd like all these posts but my hand would hurt afterwards Thanks blue, that really makes sense and it makes me feel better... The guy was sort of polite but his actual post (cant remember exactly what it said) made me feel pretty bad and basically he was saying "you're 11 what would you know" funny thing was nobody else there had ever kept pink tongues but me, go figure.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys are very noble. I *HATE IT *when a young fella knows more about stuff than i do :lol:! Particularly if it's something i also know a bit about haha. 

Alex i have all the time in the world for the likes of you, Geckphotographer (even though he's a lil older) and a few other younger ones that don't show up on the forum anymore. You've shown you have more than just a fleeting interest particularly in feild herping, it's you boys that are the ones to watch.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread has kinda gone of topic...
Thanks loads for all the kind words, though. And I hope in the future I become an "expert" of sorts. Whatever an expert means, "an unknown drip under pressure" haha I've heard that before... having trouble figuring out what it means.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 30, 2011)

Your posts are always respected by me, you're very intelligent and mature for your age, to begin with I was wondering if you were really 11 or if it was just a typo


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I still think your lying about your age, and if not stop playing on APS in class and pay attention.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 30, 2011)

The want tp learn and experience is the best facet you have


----------



## fugawi (Jun 30, 2011)

My son is 11 and just before he was born I got my first reptile so he has spent his entire life around reptiles. We go bush as much as we can to go field herping and we regularly volunteer at the Sydney reptile shows. At the shows he usually handles all the herps and has to explain to the public all about the herps. His Nan and Pop live near Griffith in central NSW and he spends a lot of his time on various farms in the area, so he is used to walking about sheep, cattle, pigs etc. We regularly have an exchange student living with us and he has to show them about aussie animals and hand feed them to show that they are harmless at zoos. Recently he has decided to aim at becoming a zoologist down the track. The question is would you trust his advice on a forum, not knowing his history? It would be the same as someone like Bindi or Bob Irwin, having grown up living and working in a zoo, getting on a forum and giving advice on animal husbandry. With a name like snakegirl or something, age 14 or whatever, would you trust her advice?
There is a lot of people who have only kept herps for 1 or 2 yrs on here that give advice (good advice, mind you), but do they know more than my son, Bindi or Snakelover? It all comes down to prejudgment and you will face it almost every day of your life. Take it as simply a life experience and add it to your already higher than average maturity.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 30, 2011)

lmao. alex your awesome! and you even have a facebook! :shock: *gives a noogie* want a sticker?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 30, 2011)

to be honest I don't even look to see how old a poster is. what does it matter really if the advise is relevant and helpful.

If it begins to worry you, remove your age from view.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 30, 2011)

It's alright, you'll be 40 before you know it, then you'll be copping it off the 60yr olds :lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 30, 2011)

exactly


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Im 22 and still get seen as a "young fella" to some, in my opinion you do seem to know what you are talking about, actually i thought you were older until i seen your age some time ago. Don't worry about that guy he obviously thinks that because you are young that you don't know the answer to his question IMO he is ignorant to the fact that you actually might/do know what you are saying.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 30, 2011)

ahah pretty much what every one has already said mate, i would recommend just removing your age from being displayed will pretty much make the issue go away, but you can always just leave it up and replay to those stupid posts with a simple, "you required some information, i may indeed be young but i have the knowledge and answers you require if your too arrogant to accept the information simply for my age then good luck to you"


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 30, 2011)

On other things, not only APS, I've given people information and they've gone 'wait until your [somethings] drop kid then talk to me' or 'come back when u have [somethings]'.

And as a matter of fact, both have happened.


----------



## FAY (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluuver,

You are a nice, decent young lad. You have the guts to apologise when you feel that you have done the wrong thing. Many adults could take a few lessons off you.
Don't get in with people who are nasty and say nasty stuff about others. If I were you, I would not change.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I ignored this thread because I am older and all you young people treat us with disrespect because you think we are past it and alway ... what is it, yes thats it, no no, its gone.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 30, 2011)

If you want to be looked at as a keeper that knows everything, then just buy some chondros and you will be legendary instantly.


----------



## eipper (Jun 30, 2011)

The young eager mind will always trip up on occasion.....but they will tend to admit their mistakes or in Nathans case argue till point of proof otherwise!!! 

In all seriousness keep at it, ageism is very real and for some people there is no cure, its not the fault of the young fella or lass, but the older person.

My suggestion (and not directed specifically at you) is learn where to comment and when to listen/read. You will find that something said, that is well thought out and based from your own exp or something you have picked up (reference the source though) will be generally better taken.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 30, 2011)

it seems all the young members in here cop a bit, im not saying we dont provoke it sometimes but in general, people just dont seem to care for our opinions

we just need to learn from our mistakes and not post some things i guess

also i think everyone would cringe at their first few posts/threads


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally I never really look at age/gender to the right, I've always just read who wrote what and what they wrote and seriously? I had no idea you were 11 snakeluvver. I actually thought you must've been either at the end of or just out of high school so if some idiot is going to base valid, mature and well-expressed advice on a digit rather than the advice itself, I'd be asking myself who's the immature one?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yer alex you might have annoyed me a few times, but you like to learn and a wise old herper once told me that "age is such a cop-out" 

I've met a few people who are younger than me and can completely out-knowledge me. 
It happens more when you get to uni too.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 2, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> Well if someone came along and asked for advice.
> 
> you've been keeping them say a year and give you're advice and someone who's older and been keeping them a lot longer gives some different advice, who would you believe?
> 
> No offence intended towards you at all, but it happens. Has happened to me a fair bit when I was younger. Just the way it is sadly. Not saying advice you give is wrong or anything but it's just the mentality of people, they tend to believe those who have been doing this for a lot longer.



Happened to me a fair bit when i first joined the forum when i was 15 or so and i had probally had/bred more than many of the 25year old posters who ended up vanishing over the years, but its more or less what danger said who would you take advice from someone whos been keeping reptiles for 10 or so years? or someone whos been keeping them for 1 or 2. Just the cycle of life dont let it get to you.

To be perfectly honest i rarely look at age/join date unless i read a very good peice of info or something i havn't read before.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 2, 2011)

lol, i remember when i first joined the forum (i was 10).
i used to post wanted ads up for crocodile skinks and chameleons :|
and used to tell people that it was ok to take only skinks from the wild :/


----------



## Trench (Jul 2, 2011)

snakeluvver when I fist joined up and saw your post I thought that you had forgotten to up date your age, you knew so much for your age!!!
I now know that the age thingy updates automaticly


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm sorry if you've copped some flack for being younger - like several others here I thought your age was a typo or way out of date, too, given the calibre of your posts. I've been so impressed with some of the things you've written here I've read them out to others, especially your mature and educated grasp on the whole "Go back to where you came from" thread that got closed down. I think you're brilliant, and I love how respectful and courteous you are - and I especially love your ability to stay calm when so-called 'adults' are losing it. 



Danger_Mouse said:


> Well if someone came along and asked for advice.
> 
> you've been keeping them say a year and give you're advice and someone who's older and been keeping them a lot longer gives some different advice, who would you believe?



I'd believe the person who had experience in the area I was asking about! I've had snakes for over a decade, but (touch wood!) they've haven't given me any trouble (one vet visit in 11 years) so someone who's had snakes for 6 months but has been through hell with feeding/medical issues/whatever and learnt a hell of a lot as a result will have more experience than me in those areas. Time and age mean comparatively little in relation to actual _experience_. Until I got my CTS I've had a bunch of wonderful snakes who eat and shed like clockwork, and I didn't have the foggiest how to deal with a difficult feeder. Very steep learning curve for me after 11 years of snake-ownership, and the posts here on the subject have helped _hugely_.

But I do feel your frustration, Alex. I'm female and I work in a male-dominated industry (I work as a rigger and sailor on tall ships), and I get asked if I'm a tour guide/make the coffee/am the cook, and have even been bluntly told that "women can't be sailors or riggers". It doesn't help that I'm 37 and look 25, so people also assume I'm too young to know what I'm doing. I'm not trying to derail your post into a rant about gender equality, but I do have an inkling of how you feel. People who allow prejudices like that to cloud their ability to take advice or listen to someone - they're the stupid ones. Best to just mutter to yourself, move on, and keep being awesome.


----------



## damian83 (Jul 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry guys but I'd prefer if there were no stars in this thread - no swearing. And justplainnuts, ben 10 isn't on until Friday  lol jks I have no idea.



what is ben 10??? what happened to the old postman pat? or looney toons



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> shut up Snakeluver and go back to watching Ben 10........hahahahahaha........i remember when i was young....i mean younger when old people would ignore me even though i knew more......just the way some people are. But on the upside most young people think they know a lot more than what they do only to grow up and look back to realise how little they really knew...



steiny i thought people still ignored you lol.... but i think your right, we all think we know so much of something, only to find out someone can outdo us in an instant


----------



## hugsta (Jul 3, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> I'd believe the person who had experience in the area I was asking about! I've had snakes for over a decade, but (touch wood!) they've haven't given me any trouble (one vet visit in 11 years) so someone who's had snakes for 6 months but has been through hell with feeding/medical issues/whatever and learnt a hell of a lot as a result will have more experience than me in those areas. Time and age mean comparatively little in relation to actual _experience_. Until I got my CTS I've had a bunch of wonderful snakes who eat and shed like clockwork, and I didn't have the foggiest how to deal with a difficult feeder. Very steep learning curve for me after 11 years of snake-ownership, and the posts here on the subject have helped _hugely_.



Agreed, I knew a guy who had owned 1 snake for over 15 years and didn't even know what he had and I have met people that have been in the hobby for a relative short time, that have agreat wealth of knowledge.

I, personally, never look at someone's age, I treat the post as it deserves. If you right a sensable post, then you deserve a sensable answer, likewise to those that put more effort in to spelling words incorrectly and have no idea of what punctuation is. I generally don't bother wasting my time trying to read that craap. I think your age and anybody elses for that matter, should be ignored, it should be what and how you right your replies and how you respect others on a forum that makes the difference.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 3, 2011)

hugsta said:


> I, personally, never look at someone's age, *[-]* I treat the post as it deserves. If you right *[write] *a sensable *[sensible]* post, then you deserve a sensable *[sensible]* answer, *[;]* likewise to those that put more effort in to *[into] *spelling words incorrectly *[correctly] *and have no idea of what punctuation is. I generally don't bother wasting my time trying to read that craap. I think your age and anybody elses *[else's]* for that matter, should be ignored, *[;]* it should be what and how you right *[write]* your replies and how you respect others on a forum that makes the difference.



You just rendered yourself ineligible then Hugsta. 
Sorry for being a pedantic horror; I used to be a copy-editor and the habit doesn't go away, but I thought it was funny since you were ragging on people who don't bother to spell or punctuate. I have to say I do share your prejudice to an extent; some of the replies I've seen here are nigh-unreadable because of the way they're written, and I tend to skim them.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 3, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> You just rendered yourself ineligible then Hugsta.
> Sorry for being a pedantic horror; I used to be a copy-editor and the habit doesn't go away, but I thought it was funny since you were ragging on people who don't bother to spell or punctuate. I have to say I do share your prejudice to an extent; some of the replies I've seen here are nigh-unreadable because of the way they're written, and I tend to skim them.



Lol, thanks for the editing. I know I am not the best, but at least it is legible. nt lke sum of da peeps in heer tipe wid wrdZ u cn ardly reed.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to have similar issues, just hide your age. Some older people are idiots.


----------



## fugawi (Jul 4, 2011)

Naga....Hugsta was RIGHT with his original RIGHT, He didn't WRITE it wrong. It seems everyone needs to go back to school........LOL


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 4, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Naga....Hugsta was RIGHT with his original RIGHT, He didn't WRITE it wrong. It seems everyone needs to go back to school........LOL


No he wasn't, If you write a sensible, not if you right a sensible, haha


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> No he wasn't, If you write a sensible, not if you right a sensible, haha


You were writing to right right from write, right? Or were you righting the writing by righting the write to right? It needs to be all write to be all right, alright? I shall write no more for I have no doubt exceeded my rights and have no wish to be read the rites.

Blue


----------



## fugawi (Jul 4, 2011)

How embarrassment......It was 3am, coffee in hand, wife asking me something then............I read the wrong write. Upon reading the wrong write I corrected the wrong write to right which was wrong, so I wrote the wrong right instead of the right write and didn't write the wrong write right and got the right write wrong. So I hope I have the right write alright.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Right now it is right now. So right now it can be left now.

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

I always found it the opposite for me at a young age. Of course I was not on forums then which is the difference, still I am 17 now so not that old even.

But back when I was 10 or so I would meet Uni students through my father and they would be amazed just how much I knew about frogs and reptiles, and while I have experienced new things about reptiles in so many ways since then I think most of my knowledge still stems from the first 10 or so years I spent looking for frogs in the field and the ability that gave me to easily take in such information as scientific names, id characteristics etc. It is more the background and theory of so many things I have learnt in the time since then and am still learning. 

I agree Snakeluvver you have never appeared as some annoying kid to me but someone with an innate knack for reptiles that with the proper experience, time and reading could go a long way in this field. Then again I never did read your age.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 4, 2011)

Happens to me all the time at 24 years old.. Especially at work. Tends to be egotistical men.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think you should hide your age, I know it's annoying to not be taken seriously but at the end of the day if people won't take good advice when it's given more fool them. I'm 33 and have been a butcher for over half my life, Ive just started working with a bloke who treats me like a first year apprentice and regularly shows me how to do things that I consistantly do better than he does. You will allways be younger than someone and there will allways be people with more or less expeience than you despite their age.


----------



## Colin (Jul 4, 2011)

this thread seems to waffling on and on and maybe time to close..


----------

